# GT 240 1GB DDR3 - Driver Issue



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello, I know this is probably the wrong section but I have a question for anyone who might be computer smart. I recently got a 1 G GeForce GT 240 DDR3 PCI-E 128-bit VGA DVI TV Graphics Card, and I'm having issues with it. I deleted my old 8600 gt graphic cards setting in the uninstall programs list, and I have this card in the computer now. My problem is that the computer wont auto update this driver. Instead it installs the standard vga graphics adapter. The card came with a disk for windows xp and vista(32bit both), Im on win 7 32bit. I was able to install the vista driver for the card, but it said "9 series" which I believe the 240 would be the 200 series? Anyways.. the driver installs and when I go into wow I get 1-12 fps, so that tells me the driver isn't installed correctly. 
Now heres where I get confused, I went to nvidia.com and downloaded their new driver for the 240 gt win7 32 bit and I get an error saying "The graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware." 
Am I doing something wrong? This card is new. It was opened yesterday. Also looking at the card. It turns on, the fan is on.
I just don't know what I need to do to fix this thing.

Im running it on an older dell Dimension 9150, 375 psu which should be fine for that card. 
OS: 32bit win 7

I also tried the card on my newer computer which uses a EVGA P55 SLI motherboard with a 950 psu.
Same results. If we can get this thing figured out that would be great.


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Heres the system information as well.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/23/2011, 15:09:11
       Machine name: THATONEGUY
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.110622-1503)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.                
       System Model: Dell DXP051                  
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A04
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3582MB RAM
          Page File: 1198MB used, 5963MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
  DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectInput (stage 1). Re-running DxDiag with "dontskip" command line parameter or choosing not to bypass information gathering when prompted might result in DxDiag successfully obtaining this information

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: 

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce  GT 240  
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 ???d?d?d???????`???d?d?d???????????`???d?d?d???????d????d?d????d?e
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 1768 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 248 MB
      Shared Memory: 1519 MB
       Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: DELL E196FP
         Monitor Id: DELA015
        Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (60.020Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver File Version: 7.15.0011.7824 (English)
     Driver Version: 7.15.11.7824
        DDI Version: 9Ex
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 5963776 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-40DF-11CF-207D-0B2001C2CA35}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x039F
          SubSys ID: 0x00000000
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem1.inf:NVIDIA.Mfg.NTx86.6.0:nv_G7x:7.15.11.7824:pci\ven_10de&dev_039f
     Rank Of Driver: 80F60003
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7680&SUBSYS_102801A7&REV_1032
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 15:51:47, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 40.4 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD2500JS-00NCB1 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H352C ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:11:26, 108544 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:11:26, 108544 bytes

      Drive: D:
      Model: Optiarc DVD+-RW ND-3570A ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:11:26, 108544 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:12, 43008 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_00\3&172E68DD&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&172E68DD&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27E2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27E2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_109A&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\4&22443A69&0&00E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1e6032.sys, 9.13.0004.0010 (English), 7/13/2009 14:02:50, 211456 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27E0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27E0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: Conexant D850 56K V.90 DFVc Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200F14F1&REV_00\4&5855BE9&0&28F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT3.SYS, 7.80.0002.0000 (English), 7/13/2009 14:13:45, 661504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\VSTBS23.SYS, 7.80.0002.0000 (English), 7/13/2009 14:13:47, 266752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV3.SYS, 7.80.0002.0000 (English), 7/13/2009 14:13:46, 980992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\VSTProf.cty, 6/10/2009 13:40:16, 146036 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:36, 15424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:25, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/24/2011 19:06:46, 258560 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce  GT 240  
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\4&26C98DFD&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 7380896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 5963776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 483328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 1486848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 2503168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 9011200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvs.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 1269760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 704512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 13584928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 612896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 92704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 3996192 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 5806624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 3451424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 3463712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 195104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 465440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 1264160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 2861600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 3770912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 4155936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 236064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (Arabic), 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 2693664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwssr.dll, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 2988576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.03.0016.0001 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 453152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe, 7.15.0011.7824 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 203296 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 36235 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 201157 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 9085 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 795104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 186185 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 116384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 54988 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 261806 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplara.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 125735 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspara.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 203473 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dara.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 128544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobara.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 57328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplcsy.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 124067 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspcsy.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 206378 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dcsy.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 128958 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobcsy.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 57387 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpldan.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 120933 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspdan.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 190931 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3ddan.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 118926 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobdan.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 55622 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpldeu.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 124590 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspdeu.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 199168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3ddeu.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 123526 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobdeu.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 56087 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplell.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 126670 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspell.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 219118 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dell.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 131422 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobell.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 59100 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpleng.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 121758 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspeng.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 184658 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3deng.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 117083 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobeng.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 55103 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplesn.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 124738 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspesn.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 193149 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3desn.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 117909 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobesn.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 55669 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplesm.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 124138 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspesm.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 196621 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3desm.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 118608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobesm.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 55992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplfin.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 124544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspfin.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 201421 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dfin.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 124278 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobfin.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 56934 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplfra.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 122227 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspfra.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 191154 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dfra.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 119315 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobfra.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 56087 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplheb.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 126196 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspheb.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 211948 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dheb.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 132088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobheb.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 58340 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplhun.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 125552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsphun.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 208678 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dhun.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 131070 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobhun.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 57512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplita.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 124148 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspita.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 198528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dita.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 121053 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobita.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 56175 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpljpn.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 129704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspjpn.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 249639 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3djpn.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 144421 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobjpn.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 60357 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplkor.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 124741 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspkor.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 225743 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dkor.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 132251 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobkor.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 59061 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplnld.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 122193 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspnld.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 197650 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dnld.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 118401 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobnld.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 55475 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplnor.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 120026 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspnor.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 192535 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dnor.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 119706 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobnor.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 55525 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplplk.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 124019 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspplk.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 213058 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dplk.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 130245 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobplk.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 57376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplptg.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 124044 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspptg.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 197530 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dptg.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 129550 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobptg.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 55845 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplptb.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 124078 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspptb.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 195174 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dptb.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 118410 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobptb.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 55946 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplrus.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 125181 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsprus.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 215972 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3drus.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobrus.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 57339 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplsky.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 126105 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspsky.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 223246 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dsky.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 129499 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobsky.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 57545 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplslv.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 124964 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspslv.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 210653 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dslv.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 128913 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobslv.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 57380 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplsve.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 122675 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspsve.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 205198 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dsve.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 118734 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobsve.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 55693 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpltha.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 128148 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsptha.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 221912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dtha.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 137045 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobtha.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 59225 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpltrk.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 126892 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsptrk.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 212300 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dtrk.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 133761 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobtrk.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:24, 57450 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplchs.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 124229 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspchs.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 222783 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dchs.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 134133 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobchs.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 58607 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplcht.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:18, 124817 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspcht.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:20, 230922 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dcht.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 139792 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobcht.chm, 4/17/2009 12:14:22, 59261 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpluir.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod134.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcodh.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcodhins.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 4/17/2009 12:14:16, 122880 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C1&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:44, 27712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:50:56, 108544 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GH (ICH7DH) LPC Interface Controller - 27B0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:43, 13888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL PCI Express Root Port - 2771
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2771&SUBSYS_00008086&REV_00\3&172E68DD&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Video Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,bdfilters.dll,1.00.0001.0003
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,bdfilters.dll,1.00.0001.0003
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Bandi MPEG-1 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MP2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We suggest a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E PC.
Go to the link below, In "product" select GT 240- In "Operating System" select "Windows 7 32Bit.
Uninstall all previous drivers, reboot and install the drivers you downloaded from the Nvidia site.


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Well even the 950PSU had the same issue.
Also what link below?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nvidia drivers> Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Gotmilkman said:


> Well even the 950PSU had the same issue.
> Also what link below?


My apologies on the link. wrench97 has taken up my slack and provided the link.
The problem will likely continue until you have the correct drivers installed. 
If the problem continues we can proceed from there.


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Thing is when I try to install the drivers this is what I get. 
oh and now instead of the video driver saying gt 240 it says Standard vga 

This is after downloading the 240 GT and selecting windows 7 32 bit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open device manager(Start type Device Manager in the search box hit enter) expand the display tab, right click on the display adapter and select properties, on the details tab click the drop down box and select Hardware ID's, get us the DEV and VEN numbers.


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok im at work now. Give me a few hours


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

This is what I get wrench

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&SUBSYS_00000000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&CC_0300


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Interesting Ven(Vendor) 10DE is Nvidia, DEV(Device) 039F is unknown, where did this card come from, a retail purchase or removed from a OEM(Dell, Gateway, HP) PC?

Are there any physical markings on the card to ID the manufacturer and model?


1 other thing I noticed your not running SP1, newer drivers are written for SP1 it is important to run windows updates and det it installed.


> Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 760*0*)


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I need to update windows, but I got the card here if you would like to take a look.
It's an ebay card, but a seller of the year seller so I trust the seller.
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I've been speaking to the seller and I believe he will let me return the card because it has a 2 year warranty and I'll just go with buying from evga or someone, however.. I'm thinking this card is defective. 
Heres my question for you guys. This is an older dell dimension 9150, it's about 6 nearly 7 years old now and the darn thing still runs great for its life time. 
What Im wanting to do is get a newer card so its ready for the new SWTOR release december 15th. Would you suggest a 250 gt or something better? I want to stay in the 35-50$ range. I saw a few other cards like that radeon 6450 hd card. I just need to make sure I'll have enough power to power the card. I've stuck a 250 gts in this dell and it ran it fine with no screen tearing or blanking screens. I'm curious about the power usage on those cards


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The forum recommends a quality 550w minimum for a pcie card, Dell shipped them with up to a 8600GTS in the 9150's when new, a GT250 is going to be too much for the supply over time. The 6450 is an entry level card, what video did you start with Integrated Intel or ?


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Intel


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The HD6450 will be a pretty good improvement over Intel GMA but is not a heavy gaming card.


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you think the little 375 psu will handle it? I mean if it causes issues later ill upgrade that to. I know dell doesnt allow u to upgrade alot of their products


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks like the Radeon HD 6450 uses less power than the 240 gt as well. And 6% quicker than the GeForce GT 240, but the radeon card just doesn't sound that good when it comes to Mtexels/sec and so on.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not, it's good card for HD video editing and viewing, but an entry level gaming card the HD56xx, 66xx are better gaming choices.


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Heres a question, if I have two 250 gts, can I use a 8600 gt as a physic card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your motherboard only has 1 Pcie x16 slot so you can only have 1 of those cards.


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

This is for my other computer, the computer I built has a evga motherboard, P55-SLI board. It supports up to four pci cards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Gotmilkman said:


> This is for my other computer, the computer I built has a evga motherboard, P55-SLI board. It supports up to four pci cards.


One better GPU is almost always the better option. Two GPU's consume more power. generate more unneeded heat inside the case and you get a small performance gain in the few games that can utilize two GPU's. 
Your Mobo also reduces the slots to 8X when two GPU's are used. PCI-E slots 3 (x16 or x8/x8, x4


----------



## Gotmilkman (Nov 23, 2011)

What I was asking though is if its worth taking my older 8600gt and using it as a physx card, I ended up taking it and setting it as the physx card and getting about a 10-20 fps increase, but noticed screen loading was increased by about 5 or so more seconds.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably not I would think the 2 GTS250's would handle it better then the 8600GT.


----------



## sbarbaro (Jul 30, 2012)

Solution to below problem that worked for me.

I got the same error with the same card. This was the closest post I could find to solving my problem. I knew the solution was out there because I found it last time I had the same problem with the same card but with Windows XP installed. I had to figure it out again by trial and error as my computer knowledge is limited after I loaded Windows Vista. The current solution was to edit the inf files of the NVIDIA installer. I'm sure this is probably somewhere on this site, but I wanted to try to make it easier for people like me to find.

Here are the steps.

1. Download the most recent driver installer for the GeoForce GT 240 from the NVIDIA website.

2. Run the installer. It will fail, but will also create the files you need to edit in order for it to eventually work.

3. Go to the file C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\301.42\WinVista_Win7\English\Display.Driver\nv_disp.inf

3.5 Consider making a backup copy of this file.

4. Open nv_disp.inf with a text editor like notepad.

5. Find the lines in the file where it lists 'GT 240' and copy and paste this line so that you have two of the same lines.

6. Leave one line alone. In the other change instance of 0CA3 to 039F (note these are the number zero not the letter O)

7. Find the line in the file where it lists 0CA3

8. Make a duplicate of this line as well.

9. Change 0CA3 to 039F

10. Find the other line in the file where it lists OCA3 and repeat 8 and 9

11. Save the file

12. Run setup located at C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\301.42\WinVista_Win7\English (this is one folder up from where the inf file is)

Worked well for me.

The video card works fine. It just some unknown or knockoff or OEM or something. Changing this inf file allows the driver software to be installed. I'm no computer expert. Can't really answer detailed questions. Just wanted someone to perhaps spend a little less time than I did.

Best of Luck,
James



Gotmilkman said:


> Thing is when I try to install the drivers this is what I get.
> oh and now instead of the video driver saying gt 240 it says Standard vga
> 
> This is after downloading the 240 GT and selecting windows 7 32 bit.


----------



## sbarbaro (Jul 30, 2012)

Just wanted to add the card info

GeoForce GT 240

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&SUBSYS_00000000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_039F&CC_0300

And my system info

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/30/2012, 16:11:36
Machine name: IQBALL-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.120402-0336)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4400 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 3198MB RAM
Page File: 1164MB used, 5460MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

James


----------

